

One of the Main Lessons of School Will Be Taught No Longer - TinyTimZamboni
http://threehuskies.wordpress.com/2014/09/30/one-of-the-main-lessons-of-school-will-be-taught-no-longer-j/

======
JoeAltmaier
Well, one of the main time-wasting activities of school, anyway. Filling out
paperwork. Kind of like lamenting the passing of handwriting, or slide rules.

~~~
TinyTimZamboni
Exactly, I'm looking forward to what students will spend their time on
instead. Hopefully much more productive activities.

